
Casting Light on Mystery of a Star That Vanished After 14 Days - sohkamyung
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/30/science/nova-stars-korea.html
======
basicplus2
Same star?

[https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/08/a-cosmic...](https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/08/a-cosmic-
whodunit/538482/?single_page=true)

